# Dragonflies



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 13, 2021)

Very good shots.....


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Wonderful shots!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

-

Cheers guys.

I found this dead dragon and used it in adjacent setups.


----------



## Donde (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice ones.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 5, 2022)

-

Thanks Donde!


----------

